# 2006 Outbacks



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all! Newbie here with a question I'm sure you can answer.

Based on our trip to our area RV show this weekend, we have decided to purchase an '06 29BHS. We love the OB and can't wait to get it. We are now in the process of shopping the dealers for the best price, etc.

Problem/Question is this...

The unit at the show had the "Fawn" interior in it. Both DW and I are more interested in the "Havana" color option. The OB Factory Rep told us that this option was not going to be available until March at the earliest - even though they highlight this interior in their 2006 brochure. If this is correct, we will need to order our OB and wait.

Is this true? Or were they just trying to get us to take the show unit? Does anyone here have an '06 OB with something other than the "Fawn" interior?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome.

I have never heard of the 'Havana" interior so I would assume it might be new.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

We just purchased a 2006 26RS in the fawn color. It was the only color the dealer had in any of the models. The dealer indicated it would take several weeks to get another color. I thought they were just trying to get me to buy what they had on the lot but maybe it's all they can get now?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

beancounter,

The factory builds trailers in batches, both model and fabric wise. As I recall, when we bought ours last winter at this time, there was about a six to eight week rotation. I would encourage the dealer - or maybe another dealer - to contact Keystone directly as to their production schedules.

As a side note, in my mind, this is one of those things you want to hold out for. If you settle, and take another choice just to get it done, you will be frustrated every time you climb into the trailer... And that's no fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like John has already said
I have never heard of it either








I wonder what it looks like
Good point Doug
Now its up to you









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like there is 3 choices....

Jasmine

Fawn

Havana

No more Desert Rose.....

At least that is what shows in the 2006 brochure (Digital literature from the website)

The Havana looks like it has a bit of black and darker colors in it.

Steve


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks so far...

Here's the link to the 2006 Brochure in pdf. Look at page 2 in the center for a pic of the Havana Interior.

2006 Outback Brochure Link


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

NO MORE DESERT ROSE?

Fair well cruel world! Where's my gun.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

beancounter said:


> Thanks so far...
> 
> Here's the link to the 2006 Brochure in pdf. Look at page 2 in the center for a pic of the Havana Interior.
> 
> ...


Like others, I believe I would hold out for the color I liked best. sunny Unless you are planning some winter camping, you should be able to order and receive it before you need it to bad.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, at the Denver RV show I grabbed an Outback brochure and noticed Desert Rose was gone. Good thing...what an ugly interior color palette that was.










Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Yes, at the Denver RV show I grabbed an Outback brochure and noticed Desert Rose was gone.Â Good thing...what an ugly interior color palette that was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.....

We resemble that remark!!
















Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm another one for holding out for what you want. March isn't that far away..


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

h2oman said:


> NO MORE DESERT ROSE?
> 
> Fair well cruel world! Where's my gun.
> 
> ...





huntr70 said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, at the Denver RV show I grabbed an Outback brochure and noticed Desert Rose was gone. Good thing...what an ugly interior color palette that was.
> ...


Me Too!!
Where's MY gun...
















Havana does look like a nice color. If you want any extra fabric for anything order it with the TT. When its gone, its gone! _(story benind this not included)_

Dreamtimers


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

> Me Too!!
> Where's MY gun...
> 
> Havana does look like a nice color. *If you want any extra fabric for anything order it with the TT. When its gone, its gone! *(story benind this not included)
> ...


I had not thought of that. An excellent suggestion. Thank you!

Bean


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

When we wanted ours we had to wait to order the fawn(wifes choice) she thought it made the interior seem brighter. They only had the jasmine at the time. Do not settle, get what your wife wants it will make your camping life more enjoyable into the future, or she will be reminded each time the door opens.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Yes, at the Denver RV show I grabbed an Outback brochure and noticed Desert Rose was gone. Good thing...what an ugly interior color palette that was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Desert Rose was our favorite, primarily because it was the only one that was all cloth, no vinyl. I am sorry to see it go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Desert Rose for us also for the same reason as Doug.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Havana looks pretty nice. Glad to see Outback hasn't lost their sense of style. Those of you that have Desert Rose may want to order a new bedspread for a back-up before it's not available.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Let me say that the Havana at this time is not out yet. The new color will out sometime in March. So the salesman was Not pulling your leg. Jasmine and Fawn are the only colors for now.

Ken Lown
Coachlight Rv Sales


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Ken!

I am happy to hear that he was truthful. I was getting to like him, then this happened and I began to wonder. Now I can feel good about discussing this with him some more.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I say hold out for the color you want -- it's a big purchase.

As if we all have a vote in your personal business!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm not allowed to choose colors.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I also liked the Desert Rose because it was fabric, not vinyl. after all I am not in DEPENDS yet !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

qgallo said:


> I also liked the Desert Rose because it was fabric, not vinyl. after all I am not in DEPENDS yet !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We definitely didn't like Fawn - although that was on the lot. As for Desert Rose - we liked the "no vinyl" part but not the "pink part"....so went with the Jasmine - loved the color and decided to live with the vinyl - at least 'till it does what all vinyl does when actually used, then we'll have our local Sail Loft refabric the cushions. If the Havana had been available - I expect that's the one we'd choose and be willing to wait for.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The Desert Rose is not _that_ â€œpink/purplyâ€
We have a lot of green accents throughout the camper.
The green accents really look good. DH has a fleece throw
we keep on the front bed. It is a really nice John Deere Tractor scene.
I have leaf place mats, leaf throw rugs in the kitchen and bathroom.

Anyway, my point wasâ€¦DONâ€™T settle!!!

MaeJae


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Just heard from my dealer today. He said that it looks like the Havana interior is not going to happen.

Bummer!

Just out of curiosity, do the Sydney models have vinyl seating surfaces or are they all cloth?

_On edit:

My dealer rescinded this statement today. Apparently there was some confusion between him and the OB rep. Havana should still be available mid-March._


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Desert Rose for us also for the same reason as Doug.
> 
> John
> [snapback]75003[/snapback]​


Yep, us too! We like the "all fabric" look and feel. The purply color was just a bonus - It gives it a more "shag-a-delic" look. YEAH BAAAABY!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

We actually picked the jasmine because the materials used are mostly vinyl...

Our last TT, a R-Vision Bantam, was all cloth...after a pancake syrup mishap , well........

Vinyl was the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I went for the fabric, too. I'm not a pink kind of gal and my son isn't either







but the feel of the fabric versus vinyl sold me. Good idea to check on the availability of replacement bedspreads!


----------

